# hot tub wont turn on



## keram (May 10, 2011)

we cleaned our hot tub filled it up turned it on jets worked for a couple second and turned off there is full power going to it but nothing will turn on?


----------



## Robo_geek (May 1, 2011)

keram said:


> we cleaned our hot tub filled it up turned it on jets worked for a couple second and turned off there is full power going to it but nothing will turn on?


Assuming that the GFCI did not trip.... 

Many motors have a reset button on the back if they overheat, or a separate high-limit switch which cuts off the heater on some tubs and BOTH the heater and pump on others.

Be sure to disconnect the power at the breaker before fiddling with it.


http://www.spadepot.com/shop/Spa-Troubleshooting-W29.aspx


----------



## keram (May 10, 2011)

we have complete power running to the hot tub tested everything even fuses so even with that your saying that this button will fix it once i find the button that is lol. sorry i have never had a hot tub before and i am completly clueless


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like a control board problem to me.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Could be a control board but my guess is a reset button hiding somewhere also. Check the bottom or back of the pump. It may just be a little thing about 1/4 in diameter---red if the manufacturer was nice. I guess something could be jamming the impellers on the pump too but that is a long shot.


----------



## keram (May 10, 2011)

ok so we have been trying to find this reset button but problem is the way the hot tub was built into the porch the pump was built under the tub and there is no way to get to it to look for the button so all we can do is try to feel around. any ideas on where we might find this button i attached pictures of the hot tub and the motor and stuff


----------



## keram (May 10, 2011)

here is the best picture i could get of the motor by reaching in. it says the model number is c55cxgyf-3865 cat it also says its a 1563 and 1795


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont know where the reset button may be, But it looks like you have a pump seal leak or a leak from around the heater. I would disconect power to the tub and open the control box, there should be one or more (usually one) large glass fuse.....check it or just replace they are often the cause of problems.

Beyond that I would recomend calling in a pro, because there's a number of things that could be causing this including the board so doing shotgun repairs will rack-up the bill faster than would a tech.

I would get on that leak quickly, moisture wreaks havoc on equipment.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Not all "thermally protected" motors have an external re-set button, some have an internal thermal switch and you would have to wait for this to re-set itself by allowing the motor to cool off. I don't really think this is your problem. You can check the power going to the motor within the large box in the photo. This does sound to be a control problem though.


----------

